
Deep Adaptation: A Map for Navigating ClimateTragedy [pdf] - edem
http://www.lifeworth.com/deepadaptation.pdf
======
NPMaxwell
From the paper: "The purpose of this conceptual paper is to provide readers
with an opportunity to reassess their work and life in the face of an
inevitable near-term social collapse due to climate change."

------
mayhaffs
I feel like this would have more upvotes. This is incredibly relevant,
correct?

